# Time 4 Another Detroit Herf!!!



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well 1 of the Gorillas from the Jungle will be visiting us here in Detroit. Dartsinsa will be in town on business and I'll be taking him around to see different metro area cities for him to live in.:z He will be free from meetings Nov. 9th friday & the 10th saturday. Just checking to see what day is good for the Gorillas here to host him and show him how we get down with a herf "DETROIT STYLE":w Post here or pm and let me know who's off which day he's open friday nite and saturday as of now. Im in for Saturday.

1. DetroitPha357 - Saturday


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Nov 9th is a Thurs and Nov 10 is a Friday.

Which days is it?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Hunting that weekend...damn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> Nov 9th is a Thurs and Nov 10 is a Friday.
> 
> Which days is it?


10th friday and 11th saturday...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn, wife will have the car at work, no way over....this makes 2 D, I'll get there one of these days.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Damn, wife will have the car at work, no way over....this makes 2 D, I'll get there one of these days.


Ok no prob.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

We could always go across the border and meet up...but wait, that darn smoking ban in Windsor!

Friday I can meet up, but can't stay out late. I can meet up Saturday after work (about 4ish)


----------



## cyberhick (Apr 25, 2006)

Would love to, but i'm out of town then. Detroit is a bit of a haul, but will try to make one of these herfs sometime. Thanks for the invite.

cyberhick


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> We could always go across the border and meet up...but wait, that darn smoking ban in Windsor!
> 
> Friday I can meet up, but can't stay out late. I can meet up Saturday after work (about 4ish)


Smoking Ban:sb :c :gn


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Saturday the 11th would probably be best, but I will have to post again tomorrow, American Express seems to have forgotten to confirm my travel arrangements, and I still have not gotten a hotel.
I will be up again the beginning of December, and if all goes well will be a resident around the first of the year.

Assuming I can find a nice place....Booker threatened to show me all the crack houses. :gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

dartsinsa said:


> Saturday the 11th would probably be best, but I will have to post again tomorrow, American Express seems to have forgotten to confirm my travel arrangements, and I still have not gotten a hotel.
> I will be up again the beginning of December, and if all goes well will be a resident around the first of the year.
> 
> Assuming I can find a nice place....Booker threatened to show me all the crack houses. :gn


Saturday sounds like the day. u just let us know if your still coming & its on. I think 8p should be out start-up time unless someone wants to start earlier. I might be able 2 get the casino again if not robusto's or the place dirtyDee went to, did anyone go check it out?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Smoking Ban:sb :c :gn


How far from the bridge do u live. min's & miles.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Well shiznits! 
Daughter is coming that weekend from Cinci with the grandbaby.
Have to catch up with you guys later.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

Well this is another one I'm going to miss. I'll be in Honduras at Rocky Patels place. Coming back on the 12th.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> How far from the bridge do u live. min's & miles.


I'm about an hour from the bridge.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm trying to work something out, I'll let you know..


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Alright, I can make as long as I don't get the cold that's running through the house here. I will need to know where and what time to meet as I've never been over there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Alright, I can make as long as I don't get the cold that's running through the house here. I will need to know where and what time to meet as I've never been over there.


That's no problem, I can meet you downtown as u come through the tunnel. The tunnel is closer is closer than the bridge which is only 10mins apart but I reather hit the tunnel. Lets say 5-6pm only if that is good for everyone else. I thinking we eat around 8p and smoke from there. Earlier is ok for me as well. Yall tell me.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds ok to me, I could be there around 5 at the tunnel.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Sounds ok to me, I could be there around 5 at the tunnel.


No problem, glad to have ya. Make sure we link up before time to stamp things. I have several ideals already just need to confirm them.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:z :w


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


>


:r yes it's going to be alot of:w&:al I'll be glad to meet the guy who bomb the SH!T out of me.:tg


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Who me:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Who me:r


 Yes u


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Saturday it is, flights confirmed, just have to get a hotel and a car. I will give you a call on Friday, Booker.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting ya, Sailor. Old farts gotta stick together....can't let these whippersnappers think they run the joint.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm imitating DETROIT style post whoring....take multiple posts to say something....


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

5thDan said:


> Well this is another one I'm going to miss. I'll be in Honduras at Rocky Patels place. Coming back on the 12th.


Damn I'm herfing with 5thDan in Honduras! Rocky's place has got to be awesome.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

:ms Ahem, Attention please, multiple posting here. 

I too will be available for Saturday. Going to Honduras would be fun but it is not feesible for me. So, how about a herf in the Motor City? If all goes well. I will be there at anytime after 6 pm.

Where will this be?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well the same places we went to are avaliable. The guy from the casino wants us to come back there. Im not sure yet.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

dartsinsa said:


> Looking forward to meeting ya, Sailor. Old farts gotta stick together....can't let these whippersnappers think they run the joint.


To late we've took over, were just letting yall hang around.:fu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

dartsinsa said:


> Looking forward to meeting ya, Sailor. Old farts gotta stick together....can't let these whippersnappers think they run the joint.


You got that right, they get out of line and I'll haveta use my cane...:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> You got that right, they get out of line and I'll haveta use my cane...:r


LOL i have 1of those:r


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks for the invite, but unfortunatly most establishments do not like the date on my ID for a few more months...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sancho said:


> Thanks for the invite, but unfortunatly most establishments do not like the date on my ID for a few more months...


Oh I C. Ok maybe next time.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm game for the casino if everyone else is...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I'll go to the casino again...but I am not a gambler! I like to watch everyone else win/lose


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I like to watch/ have to watch after what I picked up today $$$


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I like to watch/ have to watch after what I picked up today $$$


Sounds like were all going to be doing a lot of watching.


----------



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

I might be in. helping out the international crowd. All the way from Windsor.

I'll keep you posted.

Munt.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Munt said:


> I might be in. helping out the international crowd. All the way from Windsor.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> Munt.


Be glad to have ya, PS is the MC Hammer dancing:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

How's it looking D, hope a few show up, would like to meet everyone..


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> How's it looking D, hope a few show up, would like to meet everyone..


Me, James, Dirty Dee, I think Eric will come and Mo. So far.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

So did we figure out where we are going?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

White97Jimmy said:


> So did we figure out where we are going?


Im going to call tomorrow and see if i can lock the casino down. ill let u know.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm in if we go to Robustos or the casino!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I'm in if we go to Robustos or the casino!!


Hey "E" whats up bro, havent seen u in a while. Ill call tomorrow and find out if we can get the casino. If not robustos is an option. How have u been and r u making the ashton event thursday at the smokers outlet?


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm leaving in the am, I will give you a call on Friday, Booker.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

What's the good word, D...:w


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey "E" whats up bro, havent seen u in a while. Ill call tomorrow and find out if we can get the casino. If not robustos is an option. How have u been and r u making the ashton event thursday at the smokers outlet?


I gotta work late :c


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the crows got Booker:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I gotta work late :c


Ok maybe Friday nite or sometime Saurday just so yall can meet. If not im sure we will hook when he moves here.



Old Sailor said:


> I think the crows got Booker:r


Naw been busy making plans for my future. Trying to look at going into business for myself. Im still here tho.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

How's things looking for Sat. D...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Booker-

Give me a call if you guys wanna shoot some pool or hang out at the Outlet for a few on Friday. I have the day off.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> How's things looking for Sat. D...


Were still good chip call me 2day he's in the "D" were going to hook up 2omorrow 4a bit.



White97Jimmy said:


> Booker-
> 
> Give me a call if you guys wanna shoot some pool or hang out at the Outlet for a few on Friday. I have the day off.


Ok that sounds cool, Chip will be free after 3p, what time will u b available?


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

Pretty much all day. Would prefer not to be out late though, I have to work early on Saturday.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor give a call. I just want to see if ya can com a lil early so we can hit JR's while were out showing Chip houses.


----------

